# PT Parliament :-Gone thru at last



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

This morning the PT Parliament voted in favor of making Illicito Enriquecimento (Unlawful Gain) a CRIME.
This Law it was stated will apply to Persons in Public Office & Politicians.
Up to now this group of people have had free run of Pubilcs Monies with very little chance of ever being castigated.
The PS voted against , perhaps because Ex PM Socrates & his families 383.000.000€'s in a Off Shore Account will now hopefully come under investigation


----------

